# Accents destroy



## energetik (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi there!

I have a problem with my FreeBSD server. For a long time now, all accents have been having problems. Here's a screen to see:






Is there an alternative to fix this issue?


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 19, 2013)

Enabling Unicode should do the trick.  Here's some information on that as well as the language localization section of the handbook.

https://cooltrainer.org/2012/01/02/a-freebsd-9-desktop-how-to/#utf-8
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/l10n.html


----------



## chrbr (Dec 23, 2013)

I have had faced similar problems with German umlaute in FreeBSD9.2 in December this year. At the end I have read somewhere that UTF-8 support is not 100% working in the console. I have just confirmed it on my PC by changing the locale on the terminal. Unfortunately I do not have the URL anymore. Therefore I use ISO8859-15 in the console and UTF-8 in X. Of course I would prefer to have the same settings on the console and X.

Dear @energetik I am just curious, what is your locale? You wrote 





> For a long time now, all accents have been having problems.


 Has everything been fine at a time before you posted the question?


----------

